# Carpenter Moving to Canada



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello there - my husband (carpenter) and myself and 3 young kids want to move to Canada. We have loads of questions and have been getting great help on these forums. We are hoping to start the move early next year with husband heading out first while the kids finish up school. Is it realistic to think that he will be able to fly over and back to us in Ireland over the first few months until we can all join him? Any ideas or experience anyone? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa does he expect to have?


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What type of visa does he expect to have?


The question really is would he be likely to be earning enough money to make it possible to fly back and forwards to Ireland for the next 6 months (if he can get any visa quickly) until the kids finish school? Is this still confusing? Things quite dire here - not a lot of money for airfares! thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LeoJ said:


> The question really is would he be likely to be earning enough money to make it possible to fly back and forwards to Ireland for the next 6 months (if he can get any visa quickly) until the kids finish school? Is this still confusing? Things quite dire here - not a lot of money for airfares! thanks


So he's planning a visit to Canada to look for work? If, and it will I suspect, prove difficult to do so it will just eat up whatever funds he has and flights home will be difficult. Even if he finds an employer willing to apply for a LMO it will take 12-14 weeks before the visa (TWP) is issued. When the new PR LST comes out at the beginning of next year his occupation may be on it so I would wait to determine that.


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Where in Canada are you thinking of relocating to?


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

We don't really mind where we move to. As long as there's work schools homes etc. We've been looking up Calgary in particular because we've heard more about it but we have no main preference. There's a recruitment fair in Galway next week so we are going to check it out. I hope it's not as busy as the ones that were held in Dublin. I would love to get to speak to a Canadian employer once they've had a look at the CV and get a realistic idea and time scale. Thanks


----------



## doors (Jul 19, 2012)

we too were looking in to moving to saskatoon in canada but in order to make it work we have to rent out our home here in ireland and move the family to canada otherwise you are paying for two houses ... i believe calgary can be expensive to rent and live . best wishes


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't even think we will be able to rent out our house - it's comes with a few problems. It still should be worth our while moving because we are barely scraping by here. Hopefully I will know more after the Recruitment Fair next week. 





doors said:


> we too were looking in to moving to saskatoon in canada but in order to make it work we have to rent out our home here in ireland and move the family to canada otherwise you are paying for two houses ... i believe calgary can be expensive to rent and live . best wishes


----------



## salmonfella (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey soo sorry to hijack this thread where is the fair on in galway iam from offaly lol so would not mind nipping to it lol missed ou on one in dub lol.. Is there work 
for cons workers at it? Thankd ross


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

The Rec Fair is in the Radisson Hotel in Galway on Tuesday 30th October. It's for construction workers ie. Carpenters anyway. Good Luck !


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have only moved to Toronto myself 3 weeks ago. I work in Construction here. Toronto is very busy at the minute, espically in resident market, alot of appartments being built here, Condo's as they call them here. Not sure about the wrest of the country, but i have heard that there are labour shortage in Alberta and saskatchewan. I dont think your husband will have any trouble. 
The emigration minister to Canada was on the late late show 2 weeks ago, looking for irish to move to Canada. They are doubling the visa quota from 5 thousand to 10 thousand for the international experience Canada visa and from 1 year to two. This visa is only for 18-35 year olds. What kind of Carpentery does he do is it second fixing or formwork?






LeoJ said:


> We don't really mind where we move to. As long as there's work schools homes etc. We've been looking up Calgary in particular because we've heard more about it but we have no main preference. There's a recruitment fair in Galway next week so we are going to check it out. I hope it's not as busy as the ones that were held in Dublin. I would love to get to speak to a Canadian employer once they've had a look at the CV and get a realistic idea and time scale. Thanks


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

We would be too old for that Visa - 43 years old, but there's a recruitment fair in galway next week and we will see what they have to say. It's getting even worse here so there's no point hanging around.


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

What type of Carpentry does your husband do, second fixing or formwork?


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

My advice is do some research on the internet, find some company's and ring them up. Ask to speak to someone in there human resources department. Also there are loads of agencies in dublin who are in with construction companys in Canada that may be looking to recruit your husband. You could try the likes of MCR or ICDS.


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Since i have been here i have been told a formwork carpenter in Toronto earns about 38 - 40 dollars a hour, then tax will be deducted from that. The rate may be more in Alberta


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

My husband does 2nd fixing (i don't actually know what form work is so I don't know if he does it) but has done some timber frame work etc. The places you've mentioned are the places he's been looking up - but as long as schools and work and houses are decent we don't really mind where we go. Any company names would be brilliant for us to send the CV. Thanks


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

LeoJ, do you know of there are any other areas that construction workers are invited to a function for finding jobs in Canada?My husband be looking for a Carpentry job and we are starting the ball rolling with emigrating in January.


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

hello there - there is an information day in the Radisson in Galway by a company called Actyl next Tuesday. Look up their web site and you will see it. I thought it was a Recruitment Fair but it's not - it's more an information thing but we were told to bring CV's and Passports, so that sounds serious enough to me. You can register with them before you go. They deal with construction jobs anyway and I don't know what else.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks I'll take a loom at their website x


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

i think a lot of these companys have phantom jobs all they want is the fees to find you a job which you can do yourself and then they charge $3000 or $4000 for visas which you can do yourself send out your cv to all the companys and check kijjij website for jobs also dont be giving anybody copys of your passport at these fairs your asking for trouble with identity theft


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Good points - will keep in mind. Will go for information anyway but will def. not give out passports.


----------

